

How We Achieved a .50s Page Load - jdorfman
http://blog.netdna.com/maxcdn/the-new-maxcdn-built-for-design-speed/

======
redguava
Really nice to read an article like this that actually goes into detail and
gives you some things you can take away and apply right away.

Thanks for sharing and great job on the website, loads super fast for me.

------
herbshire
Hey guys,

Just noticed your site loads fine in IE10 then kicks me out saying I'm using
IE6...

Might want to fix that.

~~~
jdorfman
@herbshire good catch, deploying a fix now. email me for a free account:
jdorfman at maxcdn dot com

~~~
nycacorp
This should be fixed now, a purge CDN cache did the trick

~~~
herbshire
Great job fellas!

------
kerno
Wow, that is really fast. This article is really detailed and has given me
lots of things to look at tonight.

I'm assuming based on the WPMinify mention that this is a WP site - would be
curious to know if the speed improvements were all in html/css/js and caching,
or if there was anything done to WP as well.

~~~
tjasko
Thanks! We use WP Engine to host the site, which they have a pretty nice
system set in place to host WordPress. They have a page on their system
architecture here: <http://wpengine.com/our-infrastructure/>

Basically, it just comes down to caching in a brilliant way. But other than
that, we did not do anything special to WordPress itself.

~~~
kerno
Hi tjasko - that's for the follow-up info. We're on WPEngine as well and now
I'm excited to see how much of an improvement we can make using the techniques
you covered. Thankyou

------
DrJ
I think there are 3 things that should be applied to anyone serving images.

1\. Expires Header (for static) 2\. Cache-Control Headers (for less static)
3\. KeepAliveTimeout (might be a double edged sword)

and you can set the first 2 on Amazon S3

~~~
nycacorp
true you can also set these on the NetDNA CDN Platform through their vhost
modification service. also any origin server should be able to set these as
well and any CDN honor those settings

------
angrydev
Sublime Text with the Solarized Dark theme, love it.

~~~
tjasko
Hehe, it's my favorite! Solarized Dark is a beast in the terminal too.

------
milunt
go christ! for the icons you can try putting them into font which may be
faster

------
oisino
super helpful article

------
tamoorshafi
amazing!

